# mon G5 demarre plus , il clignote 3 fois



## stephane06 (17 Octobre 2006)

bonjour, mon powermac G5 s'est bloque, je l'ai eteint au bouton, et maintenant, il s'allume , la led bleue clignote par sequence de trois, mais rien ne se passe, ecran noir.Au bout d'une minute, les ventilos s'afollent.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider? c 'est mon outil de travail
merci d'avance

Stephane


----------



## lhallier (17 Octobre 2006)

Essaie de réinitialiser la pram , çà devrait donner des résultats.


----------



## ST-EX (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai eu un probl&#232;me r&#233;current d'extinction sur mon G5 rev B 20' qui ne s'est pas r&#233;solu ; sans rentrer dans les d&#233;tails si ton G5 pr&#233;sente les symptomes d&#233;crits dans la page support que je t'envoie en lien, il faut v&#233;rifier que ton num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie entre dans les fourchettes donn&#233;es et Apple prend en charge la r&#233;paration ; pour ma part mon g5 est en maintenance je te tiens au courant dans une semaine bon courage.
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
Dans mons cas l'initialisation de la pram ou le formatage et les r&#233;parations de disque n'y ont rien faits, mais il faut toujours tenter le coup effectivement.


----------



## stephane06 (18 Octobre 2006)

non j'ai essaye ce que tu me dis mais rien n(y fait, c'est toujours pareil, la led clignote et ecran noir, aucune fonction active


----------



## osnola (18 Octobre 2006)

stephane06 a dit:


> non j'ai essaye ce que tu me dis mais rien n(y fait, c'est toujours pareil, la led clignote et ecran noir, aucune fonction active



Oops, edit, comme c'est un G5, si c'est un imac, sur le site d'apple se trouve un article peut-être intéressant : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301283-fr . Si il a été acheté vers octobre 2004, cela pourrait être un des imacs qui a bénéficier des condensateurs défectueux, voir par exemple :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-07-12/#11273

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-08-19/#11405


----------



## Laurent_h (18 Octobre 2006)

ST-EX a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème récurrent d'extinction sur mon G5 rev B 20' qui ne s'est pas résolu ; sans rentrer dans les détails si ton G5 présente les symptomes décrits dans la page support que je t'envoie en lien, il faut vérifier que ton numéro de série entre dans les fourchettes données et Apple prend en charge la réparation ; pour ma part mon g5 est en maintenance je te tiens au courant dans une semaine bon courage.
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
> Dans mons cas l'initialisation de la pram ou le formatage et les réparations de disque n'y ont rien faits, mais il faut toujours tenter le coup effectivement.



C'est pour les iMac, PAS pour les powermac


----------



## ST-EX (18 Octobre 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:


> C'est pour les iMac, PAS pour les powermac



Désolé pour la méprise ...


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2006)

3 flash lumineux = problème de  mémoire (souvent) il faut que tu retirer tes rams paire par paire pour isolé celle qui pose problème, et c'est pas concluant, direction un SAV pour réparation


----------



## stephane06 (19 Octobre 2006)

j'ai essaye en enlevant des barettes, il y en a 4 de 256 MO, en en laissant 2 la seule chose qui change c'est que ca clignote 1 fois au lieu de 3


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2006)

tu les a bien misent par paire ? (comme indiqu&#233; dans la doc ?  )


----------



## stephane06 (22 Octobre 2006)

je m'etais un peu planté dans les slots de ram, je l'ai refait correctements comme dans la doc et mon G5 ne veux toujours rien savoir, ecran noir et led qqui clignote 3X


----------



## House M.D. (24 Octobre 2006)

As-tu essay&#233; d'interchanger les RAM? Ou as-tu seulement essay&#233; avec les deux barrettes qui &#233;taient dans les premiers slots? Essaie diff&#233;rentes configurations. Si aucune ne donne satisfaction, alors c'est la carte m&#232;re qui est en panne. Dans ce cas, SAV.


----------



## stephane06 (31 Octobre 2006)

oui je me suis resolu au SAV, je l'emene chez maintronic dans le 06 il parait qu'ils sont bien


----------



## stephane06 (6 Novembre 2006)

bon, alors c 'est la carte mere de mon powermac G5 2X1,8 qui est morte, et ca coute 700 euros, quelqu'un sait si le prix est honnete? moi ca me parait delirant


----------



## House M.D. (6 Novembre 2006)

Etant donn&#233; que c'est l'une des principales parties du Mac, et qu'en plus il faut tout d&#233;monter pour la changer, pas tellement... Enfin bon, je ne suis pas un expert des pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es/main d'&#339;uvre non plus...


----------



## stephane06 (6 Novembre 2006)

oui il me compte une heure de mo , merci pour ta reponse


----------



## amo (17 Novembre 2006)

stephane06 a dit:


> bon, alors c 'est la carte mere de mon powermac G5 2X1,8 qui est morte, et ca coute 700 euros, quelqu'un sait si le prix est honnete? moi ca me parait delirant




c'est même en dessous du montant du devis que l'on m'avait fait : 800 


----------



## Inor (17 Novembre 2006)

stephane06 a dit:


> j'ai essaye en enlevant des barettes, il y en a 4 de 256 MO, en en laissant 2 la seule chose qui change c'est que ca clignote 1 fois au lieu de 3



Bonsoir.

*3 clignotements : connecteurs mémoire défectueux.*

1 clignotement : pas de RAM installée.


----------

